# Hello n scale world



## teamhurst (Jan 19, 2011)

First id like to say hi to all of you out there from the great white north.
after many years and half hearten attempts at a layout. I think its time to really get down to it and start again now at age 40 (god 40) i think i can handle some thing of this magnitude. 

so i hope to get some help and get to know some of you out there. and to get the wheels rolling! i have a small bed room in the basement that will be the home for my new layout. i hope to post some pics of the work soon just need to sell off some stuff to get the green to start. so happy rails


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

There seems to be a few of us, that are starting off with a n scale layout. It sure should be fun, this sections needed a little more action anyway 
A whole room layout sounds really nice. So much potential can be done with that much room. I'm stuck to a 35" x 75" and stuck in the design phase, lol.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a 35" x 48" N setup.


----------



## teamhurst (Jan 19, 2011)

well the room is small about 8'X9' but am starting out small on the layout side of things about 30"X68" but with plans to expand to an L shape. with another 72"X25". but i too am stuck on design phase. than and short on the other thing money ha ha but hope to sell off another old hobbie R/C cars off road buggies to help fund the trains.


----------



## teamhurst (Jan 19, 2011)

wow looks real good big ed! hope to get started soon will post pics as work starts


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

teamhurst said:


> wow looks real good big ed! hope to get started soon will post pics as work starts




That was my big sister's layout.

The only thing I built on it for her, was the tunnel mountain and the little hills.

She was moving and was getting rid of stuff, so I ended up with it.

My nephew had around $3000 worth of N. 
When he moved I traded him and old single shot 22 Springfield rifle from the 30's and an old shotgun from the late 40's. Both were worth 3 or $400 top.

He was moving and had no room for the trains.

Plus he's into collecting weapons big time, so he was happy with the deal.
I was too.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

You'd better hope your nephew doesn't want the trains back at some point. He's _armed_ ! 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> You'd better hope your nephew doesn't want the trains back at some point. He's _armed_ !
> 
> TJ



He carries a Glock with an extra clip at all times.
Filled with hollow points.


----------



## teamhurst (Jan 19, 2011)

im bummed out did make to the hobbie shop today to cold to much snow didnt feel like driving the 35 miles to get there. well then theres the fact i dont have any real money for such things yet. anyone want any r/c off road buggy's?


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, big ed, that's a great example of what can be done with N on 12 square feet!! We have something in common -- I have a Lehigh boxcar, too! One question -- where's all the snow I've heard you've got?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bangor and Aroostook said:


> Wow, big ed, that's a great example of what can be done with N on 12 square feet!! We have something in common -- I have a Lehigh boxcar, too! One question -- where's all the snow I've heard you've got?



All the snow is on my property!

My big sister built that layout years ago.....I just made her the tunnel mountain and the little hills.
I believe she followed a plan in the Atlas small layout book she found somewhere.


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, big ed, that layout and the simple, boxed, Bachmann N set that was given to me have given me enough reason to subscribe to the N scale thread versus the HO thread. I'm a happy (and thankful) camper. I did a little math and decided that N scale-wise, we're living in a 2 40' boxcar side by side ranch style house. Now for some graph paper, a 4'x4' sheet of plywood, and a scheme. The scheme is foggy, but it involves a water tower and a station. That 4'x4' sheet = roughly 8 acres in my estimation.


----------

